# Highlights module broken?



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Is it only me or did this break slightly a few weeks ago? Mine's looking on d33mb33's site for the conflict/slotfree icons, which isn't a big deal, but I thought it should be looking in the icons directory. The main problem is that looking at films using firefox, it's trying to get the images from the same site, and gobbling up cpu cycles making it unusable as they're not there. The films option is better on internet explorer but it does issue tons of 'stack overflow' messages.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7490512#post7490512

I believe it has been fixed


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

That was a fix for digiguide which is OK (apart from missing conflict/free icons).


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

sorry should have read it better. I just knew that something was fixed


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Digiguide Tv problem was fixed but the slot free icons now no longer appear and I think they used to reside on a server that was hosted by d33mb33, although perhaps someone else took it over?

Also the program images no longer seem to be appearing for Films, although the listings are still there.

I suppose with a screen scraper based program like this constant maintenance is required whenever the originating websites change their content.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I just checked mine and I'm getting all images but no icons.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

My Tivo Highlights Radio Times Radio just shows Get RSS 2.0 Feed with no radio listings at all and there are no images appearing or slot free icons in Films and no slot free icons in Radio Times Tv.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I just checked mine and I'm getting all images but no icons.


Are you sure that you are getting the images on Films selection ?

The slotfree icons do not appear in any of the options. I guess that is since d33dmb33 stopped hosting the info required.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Are you sure that you are getting the images on Films selection ?


I do hope Carl has not let the facts get in the way of his need to disagree with Pete77 and prove Pete77 wrong.



> The slotfree icons do not appear in any of the options. I guess that is since d33dmb33 stopped hosting the info required.


My recollection was they did reappear after d33mb33 initially stopped hosting them but I can't remember how this happened. No doubt I would have to read back through the thread to find out.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Looks like my misunderstanding of where the icons are retrieved from then. 

So, no icons and no file images. Radio is OK.

No one else having excessive cpu usage with Firefox on films or stack overflow with Explorer films?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I do hope Carl has not let the facts get in the way of his need to disagree with Pete77 and prove Pete77 wrong.


Nah. Wouldn't dream of it. Not intentionally anyway 


RichardJH said:


> Are you sure that you are getting the images on Films selection ?




Might be a different 'Highlights' module as there's no "film" section. I think I have the RT one, not the DG one 

So where'd the DG one then?



> The slotfree icons do not appear in any of the options. I guess that is since d33dmb33 stopped hosting the info required.


That said, the hosted icons are still missing


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Might be a different 'Highlights' module as there's no "film" section. I think I have the RT one, not the DG one
> 
> So where'd the DG one then?


Try Post 1 of this thread. It seems you haven't updated your Highlights module for a long time, although you probably have been manually editing the Radio Times IP address in the old module you are using.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Might be a different 'Highlights' module as there's no "film" section. I think I have the RT one, not the DG one
> 
> So where'd the DG one then?
> 
> That said, the hosted icons are still missing


Carl have a look at the top line of the Highlights page it has options for Films/Radio Times TV/Radio Times Radio/Digiguide TV/Options

In the image you have posted you have Radio Times TV selected


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

For the benefit of anyone else with browser related problems (see first post), removing the call to the hosting site for the film images cures them both.

Carl has gone very quiet. I wonder why


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

bigwold said:


> Carl has gone very quiet. I wonder why


Because he doesn't sit in this forum all day every day just waiting to reply to relevant posts In other words, I have been busy!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Because he doesn't sit in this forum all day every day just waiting to reply to relevant posts In other words, I have been busy!


Did you finally get a job then?

But I notice you still don't explain why only seem to be aware of the Highlights module's Radio Times Tv page?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Did you finally get a job then?


No, but one can still be busy without having a paid job 



> But I notice you still don't explain why only seem to be aware of the Highlights module's Radio Times Tv page?


Because I don't use it much and didn't notice the different options available.

So I'm not perfect. At least I _know_ I'm not 

Back on topic. I can now replicate the OPs problem. Onto fixing it now 



bigwold said:


> For the benefit of anyone else with browser related problems (see first post), removing the call to the hosting site for the film images cures them both.


I assume you mean that we should comment out this line:

```
set gserverurl "http://d33mb33.webng.com/"
```
*ETA: *Nope. That didn't work  Given that the web pages are created 'on the fly', all the references to 'd33mb33.webng.com' can't be removed; can they?

Could these icons not be locally hosted. That or I have some webspace I can donate :)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I assume you mean that we should comment out this line:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Great idea Carl. Perhaps try Pm'ng d33mb33 to see if he can give you access to a set of the images.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I think d33mb33 was automatically copying the film images to his site from somewhere ( that I haven't found yet!)

Change the line 

set gserverurl "http://d33mb33.webng.com/"

to

set gserverurl "http://tivotivo.com/"

..and it should start working once I've set the webserver up to auto-copy those images.

You also need to goto options on that page, and select "clear cached shows", as the Highlights module caches alot of stuff.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

This was the line I was referring to:


> append imgHTML "<IMG height=115 src=\"${gserverurl}film/img/[lindex $show 1].jpg\" onError=\"this.src='${gserverurl}img/t.gif'\">"


 but it looks like we might have a proper fix on the way


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Change the line
> 
> set gserverurl "http://d33mb33.webng.com/"
> 
> ...


Did that, but the 'films' section is still broken; getting the 'stack overflow' message.  Was that a seperate isse?


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Carl, if you comment out the line I've quoted, it should cure the stack overflow problem and all you'll lose is the film images, which don't exist anyway. You can then reinstate it once Mike's server is up and running.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Done.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Install: 
Copy to your tivoweb modules directory as normal, 
and reload tivoweb.
You'll also have to click on "options/clear cached shows" on the highlights module page if you've used it before.

Highlights v1.13:

-changed webserver it uses for images to tivotivo.com
-webserver automatically finds thumbnails from imdb (90% of the time!)
-added IMDB links for films

attachment moved to post in original highlights thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7880501&highlight=1.13#post7880501
(to keep things in one place)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Well done Mike we now have Film images. 

Should that have sorted out the slotfree icons as well. I see that when I hover over the missing icon I get the text info as before just that the icon is blank.

Many Thanks for your excellent work


----------



## Tintop2K (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks!!

Fixed the icons for me (although they are different from what I remember?)


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Good work Mike
However, it appears that the slot free and conflict icons are now there but not the season pass (SeasonPass.9) and recording (SelectIcon-256.9) ones. Regarding size, I can't remember which icons d33mb33 used, but we now have the small ones.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That's all I could find - anyone got the bigger icons?

[edit] those were 20x19 pixels ... have uploaded 40x40 versions for the conflicts.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a matching slotfree icon on LJ's site http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html. I could probably cobble up something for your missing two (or are there more?) if no one else has any.

I'm actually using Benedict's 3D icons from the same page plus a SeasonPass icon from tivoweb\UI\SeasonPass which is even bigger at 52x40. The only one I could find for the SelectIcon displays the pink background so I edited the seasonpass one and removed one tick so I have a complete set. These look large but are easy on my ageing eyes!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Copy to your tivoweb modules directory as normal,
> and reload tivoweb.
> 
> You'll also have to click on "options/clear cached shows" on the highlights module page if you've used it before.


Everything is now working with Mike's revised version of the module except for Radio Times Radio. When I go to Radio Times Radio I just get "RSS 2.0" "Page rendered in 2 seconds." Is anyone else also getting this problem with the Radio Times Radio part of the module?

The size of the icons seems ok to me.

Many thanks for all your hard work on this Mike.:up:


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Radio Times Radio working fine here Pete. I assume you have radio stations checked in Channels I Receive? Did you clear the cached shows after installing this new version?

Mike - Thanks for fixing this. It is one of the most useful modules on my TiVo 

I still have an issue with the Digiguide TV listings though. If a program starts on the hour then the episode link doesn't appear and it just says 'unable to parse time'. This has been happening for a while but I haven't had time to look at the code. Don't think it would be too difficult to fix as it looks like just a formatting issue - the DigiGuide times are shown as '8pm' whereas the Radio Times ones appear as '8:00pm'.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rob Randall said:


> Radio Times Radio working fine here Pete. I assume you have radio stations checked in Channels I Receive? Did you clear the cached shows after installing this new version?


Many thanks Rob for spotting my mistake here as I no longer have any radio channels selected in Channels I Receive on my Tivo due to being fed up with all those Suggestions I got from BBC Radio 4 due to my liking for drama and current events programs.

Changing to All Channels instead of Received Channels rectifies the problem.

By the way there are no images shown for these programs but can I assume that being radio programs that the Radio Times does not bother with having any?

If Mike can apply his usual brainpower to resolving the issue with programs that start on the hour then I am sure it would be much appreciated by the rest of us lesser mortals.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> By the way there are no images shown for these programs but can I assume that being radio programs that the Radio Times does not bother with having any?


That is correct. The radio times web site doesn't have images for the radio highlights either here


----------

